# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  DIY self Fue hair transplant (body hair)

## keratonico

I would like to get more information on diy fue bht transplants. I know this sounds crazy, but I'm a NW6 with two strip surgeries and I have an almost infinite supply of leg hair that's identical to my scalp hair. 
I cannot afford to pay for 10.000 grafts to cover my crown, but considering that Fue transplant aren't rocket science, I believe that small numbers of grafts (eg 100 garfts at a time) can be self transplanted by yourself. 
All the tools can be found on ALIBABA, punch, needles and Choi implanters.
USB microscopes can be very useful to determine hair angle, and even to unclogg folicles from sebum (I've been doing this for years and I managed to regrow a lot of hair)
Thanks in advance!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Oh yeah that sounds like a great idea.  If you decide to do it make sure and take plenty of pics.  I am sure many would like to see how that turns out.  If it comes out well, I might give it a shot.  I have plenty of butt and pubic hair that I would like to get rid of.

----------


## keratonico

Dude, if you want to use your pubes, you may need a Brain transplant instead lol

----------


## Keyu33

> dude, if you want to use your pubes, you may need a brain transplant instead lol


 lmao

----------


## greenone

I like the way you think keratonico, hit me up.

----------


## ibexmike

> I would like to get more information on diy fue bht transplants. I know this sounds crazy, but I'm a NW6 with two strip surgeries and I have an almost infinite supply of leg hair that's identical to my scalp hair. 
> I cannot afford to pay for 10.000 grafts to cover my crown, but considering that Fue transplant aren't rocket science, I believe that small numbers of grafts (eg 100 garfts at a time) can be self transplanted by yourself. 
> All the tools can be found on ALIBABA, punch, needles and Choi implanters.
> USB microscopes can be very useful to determine hair angle, and even to unclogg folicles from sebum (I've been doing this for years and I managed to regrow a lot of hair)
> Thanks in advance!


 i also purchased the tools but it would be easier with a team approach.  any chance you are in colorado

----------


## GNX

this thread make me LOL.... literally! while ur at it mite as well give urself a heart transplant..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ibexmike

> this thread make me LOL.... literally! while ur at it mite as well give urself a heart transplant.....


 i'm glad people get a kick out of this but really, the procedure is a poke, and a very tiny poke at that.  i get cuts and gashes all the time with never a long term problem. this minuscule little poke is nothing. besides, nothing ventured, nothing gained. the world was built by those that were pioneers, not the timid.  this is not meant to be mean, just a request for those timid ones to chill and wait for the rewards that the pioneers will bring you... it's just a poke.

----------


## GNX

have at it bro! hav u figured out how ur gonna actually implant the graft? hey... techs all over TURKEY perform ht's all the time and their not doctors LOL 




> i'm glad people get a kick out of this but really, the procedure is a poke, and a very tiny poke at that.  i get cuts and gashes all the time with never a long term problem. this minuscule little poke is nothing. besides, nothing ventured, nothing gained. the world was built by those that were pioneers, not the timid.  this is not meant to be mean, just a request for those timid ones to chill and wait for the rewards that the pioneers will bring you... it's just a poke.

----------


## ibexmike

> have at it bro! hav u figured out how ur gonna actually implant the graft? hey... techs all over TURKEY perform ht's all the time and their not doctors LOL


 i already implanted my first one last week.  removal is actually much harder than implanting, i transected about 15 before i actually got 1 out correctly but once that was out it went in no problem.  i've been waiting to see if it lasted before moving on which it did but i was using a .8mm punch and having a hard time so i am waiting for the new1 mm punch before continuing.  we'll see how it goes.

----------


## GNX

lol ok keep up posted....

----------


## JSmith120

Hahahaha!!!

----------


## arfy

> All the tools can be found on ALIBABA, punch, needles and Choi implanters.


 Link please.

I think this is trolling (I would expect a medical license is required to purchase surgical tools) but you never know.

Also, anybody who's had a transplant wouldn't describe it as "a little poke". It's surgery, and it requires anesthetics.

----------


## calebthedevil

Dude... im all about 'do it yourself' stuff... i just think that those doctors found the way to handle that, and know how simple it is with the right equipment!!! like you said right there, thats not rocket cience! Just cut a lil piece here, put it there. Simple as that! something really possible to be made with a tutorial. So, lets save the bald of the world and unite here the pictures, experiences and stuff about that!

First, what exacly did you buy from alibaba? can you give us the exacly tools?
can you help with step by step? i will do it man, im tellin you, and i will post pictures, videos and all my experience in that right here, just need a help to start!! Can you do it? lets take this to another level?

----------


## Dutchie

Surely the guy who started this thread cant be serious.

You're all being trolled

----------


## BaldingEagle

If this isn't bait you need a psychologist.

----------


## suarez

This thread is as funny as the guy looking to take his recently departed granddads scalp .This bit cracked me up :

 ' i transected about 15 before i actually got 1 out correctly but once that was out it went in no problem '

----------


## calebthedevil

No way man, ive seen on youtube russians doing it at home! no joke, just search there. And if those guys can do that, so can we. At least i know thats not that complicated, with the right tools and care for no infections that wont be that hard. Just try one hair for experience and see, thats what im gonna do

----------


## Diyfue

this guy did his own fue implant 

And numbing cream from eBay "speed numb" it has 8% of lidocaine 

And finally to implant the graph you will need a "choi implant pen" 

I have not done this yet but I have orderd all the tools and it has totaled around 250 dollars my plan is to implant 2 hairs a week. 

Here is a link to the punches  and handle http://www.mediquipsurgical.com/fue1.html

And how to extract a follicle video 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dYssLtdc6qo

And how to use the "choi implanter pen" 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7-whovtTerE

It seems the hardest part is extracting the follicle and the easiest part is using the choi implanter pen.  

In my case I only need about 50 follicles hairs to complete my hairline spot that bothers me. I've actually had two strip transplants  from hairlab.net cheapest and most affordable place for hair. I have a great experience with them. But I just needed this small touch up

----------


## DAVE52

> In my case I only need about 50 follicles hairs to complete my hairline spot that bothers me. I've actually had two strip transplants  from hairlab.net cheapest and most affordable place for hair. I have a great experience with them. *But I just needed this small touch up*


 lol.....I always get a chuckle when people come on here and they want to " touch up " or " fill in " a spot . I get the impression they think once this little area is filled in life will be perfect again . They don't think long term , that in " x " years when they lose more hair they're going have to go back and fill it in again or they will look ridiculous . 

Anyways m even though I think this thread is a joke, good luck to your DIY HT  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Diyfue

Paste this into google and it will be the first website

----------


## jamesst11

> Paste this into google and it will be the first website 
> 
> 
> /bart4hair/albums/783


 What happened to this guy?!?! this was years ago.  crazy bastard!!

----------


## doinmyheadin

> What happened to this guy?!?! this was years ago.  crazy bastard!!


 Like everyone who has a successful hair transplant, they forget about there hair and enjoy life.

----------


## arfy

> I have not done this yet but I have orderd all the tools and it has totaled around 250 dollars my plan is to implant 2 hairs a week.


 That's great! That's about 100 grafts a year. In about 50 years, you should really see some good results.

Even the doctors struggle with performing FUE correctly, so it boggles my mind that anybody thinks they can perform FUE on themselves. Also, getting the graft out is only Step 1... you have to implant it at the correct angle, and get the graft to survive.

I think this thread is a joke.

----------


## calebthedevil

Hey, this video here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thJPpjDz9II got some info about the crazy bart4hair guy. And ill do it, just selecting the stuff to buy for start. Reading alot about it. any one else here crazy enough to do it?

----------


## arfy

No.

----------


## bostonnh

> I would like to get more information on diy fue bht transplants. I know this sounds crazy, but I'm a NW6 with two strip surgeries and I have an almost infinite supply of leg hair that's identical to my scalp hair. 
> I cannot afford to pay for 10.000 grafts to cover my crown, but considering that Fue transplant aren't rocket science, I believe that small numbers of grafts (eg 100 garfts at a time) can be self transplanted by yourself. 
> All the tools can be found on ALIBABA, punch, needles and Choi implanters.
> USB microscopes can be very useful to determine hair angle, and even to unclogg folicles from sebum (I've been doing this for years and I managed to regrow a lot of hair)
> Thanks in advance!


 Hello, I am interested in doing this myself or if I could find a partner/team in which we can help each other out performing fue on each other. What state do you live in?

----------


## bostonnh

I am considering doing it myself, after all it was the assistant that did all the my previous work on me, she was in her 20's. How is the progress going?

----------


## bostonnh

I'm looking to partner up with someone and do this ,what state are you in?

----------


## bostonnh

I would team up with you but I'm in mass/newhampshire

----------


## arfy

> I am considering doing it myself, after all it was the assistant that did all the my previous work on me, she was in her 20's. How is the progress going?


 Fair point: Experience doesn't matter at some of the "professional" clinics, either.

----------

